# DIY Playstation 1 controller?



## resell4 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have an old playstation 1 controller laying around and im wondering if there is any cool mod tutorials out there?
Or if there is anything else i can do with it.
I will probably just salvage it for motors if i dont get any DIY ideas


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

There are some pretty cool ideas at Instructables - Make, How To, and DIY


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

PSX controllers on a PC (parallel port)

Might be able to find a USB version as well....


----------

